# Car vs. house



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

I know it's not the most "glamorous or intriguing" kind of job, but I must say you patch is an excellent match............. :thumbsup:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Didn't think I'd be updating this thread, but this story just took a turn for the worse.

Even though this woman lives in my neighborhood, I don't see her or hear much about her. Just recently I was informed by another neighbor I met when doing this work that she recently clipped the repair I did and apparently only damaged the wood jamb :thumbup:. This same neighbor also expressed concern for this woman (he live two doors away) regarding her health and well being. Apparently, being elderly and alone, he was concerned for her safety. He was saying she showing signs of dementia, has no family left and will not answer the door for anyone. Sad story really and I started to catch wind of her behavior by the time I finished the job. 

Long story short, I'm coming home the other day and I see a slew of police, ambulances, fire trucks and the usual chasers...at her home. I'm thinkin'...Now what :blink::blink::blink:

Get a load of this...Once again she's backing out of her garage in her newly fixed big azz buick at the ripe old age of... gotta be 90, and now decides to hit the (lucky nobody was home) neighbors house. The neighbors house has a converted garage w/ bathroom and she busted right through it. She then pulls out and runs over her cyclone fence/gate and then backs up again - this time into the original back door area/exterior Kitchen wall. This is a solid brick house and it took a beating...Major structural damage - the toilet was knocked right of the flange and kitchen cabinets blown off the wall, water leaks, gas leaks...unfriggin" believable I tell ya. House has been condemned by the locals, the woman is in the hospital and you young family is MIA. 
Plastic is up everywhere.

If the rain ever stops I'll grab some pics if I can. Wouldn't mind fixing this one too but have no control over that. Maybe just leave my card.

Really feel sorry for this woman as she confirms the golden years ain't so golden :sad:


----------



## Datadawg (Sep 8, 2011)

superseal said:


> Just recently I was informed by another neighbor I met when doing this work that she recently clipped the repair I did and apparently only damaged the wood jamb


I couldn't tell if the jamb is supporting the header or just decorative. If former, and you are going to handle repair, it would be wise to assess whether the point load transferred down can be adequately supported -- or whether you might need to have a footing or reinforce the concrete... If the header is picking up the roof load, you could be dealing with significant load. Also, I assume you used green lumber, but can't tell from pix. 

Overall, a freaky situation though...


----------



## Sar-Con (Jun 23, 2010)

Man, this would be funny if it weren't for that lonely old women....


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Or the MIA young family.


----------

